
Fortnite gamers targeted by data theft malware - bignet
https://exchange.xforce.ibmcloud.com/collection/ccd17f32053afc81e93fc50b4310e66c
======
DarkWiiPlayer
Here's the article from malwarebytes
[https://blog.malwarebytes.com/cybercrime/2018/10/fortnite-
ga...](https://blog.malwarebytes.com/cybercrime/2018/10/fortnite-gamers-
targeted-by-data-theft-malware/)

